# Rate this 8 psl chad from Truerateme



## Dutcher (Apr 4, 2019)

Black pill?
Dude is 6'8.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

Psl 7 would outslay everyone in a club


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 4, 2019)

6'8???? LUCKY BASTARD
He is supposed to have an ogre face to balance it out

fml


----------



## Dutcher (Apr 4, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> View attachment 37008
> 
> 6"8???? LUCKY BASTARD
> He is supposed to have an ogre face to balance it out
> ...


This is not fair.
One in a million mogs every male model


----------



## Absi (Apr 4, 2019)

Chad


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 4, 2019)

even if i looked like that it wouldnt matter because i am trapped in my room rotting away sick with a cold forever


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 4, 2019)

I mog him easily 


Srsly motherfuckers like this only makes me want to keep ldaring


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 4, 2019)

7 is accurate. Very gl dude.


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 4, 2019)

6'8? Brutal mog. Has a good proportioned face. Would bone mass mog most males. Have anyone actually met a 6'8 person before, I have and they are true giants. I am 6'5 in boots and I feel tiny.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> even if i looked like that it wouldnt matter because i am trapped in my room rotting away sick with a cold forever


This.

Lock Sean opry in his mom's basement and he will be incel.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> This.
> 
> Lock Sean opry in his mom's basement and he will be incel.


Fuck you faggot lmfoa i mog u to oblivion kid usck my penis


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Fuck you faggot lmfoa i mog u to oblivion kid usck my penis


Breaking news at 5 
Water us wet
Air is transparent
And the ocean is blue
?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Breaking news at 5
> Water us wet
> Air is transparent
> And the ocean is blue
> ?


suck my penis kiddo


----------



## kobecel (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xz90 (Apr 4, 2019)

mogged


Afrikancel said:


> 6'8? Brutal mog. Has a good proportioned face. Would bone mass mog most males. Have anyone actually met a 6'8 person before, I have and they are true giants. I am 6'5 in boots and I feel tiny.


My friend is 6'7 308 pounds
No one ever fucks with him


----------



## buflek (Apr 4, 2019)

he honestly isnt that good looking on other pictures. maybe a 6 but due to height 6.5-7


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 4, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> 6'8? Brutal mog. Has a good proportioned face. Would bone mass mog most males. Have anyone actually met a 6'8 person before, I have and they are true giants. I am 6'5 in boots and I feel tiny.


im 6'7 and there are 2 guys at my gym who height mog me. one goes every day same time-slot I do, so i literally get mogged every day. at 6'7.. no one is safe brothers


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Breaking news at 5
> Water us wet
> Air is transparent
> And the ocean is blue
> ?


ACHSUALLY


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 4, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> im 6'7 and there are 2 guys at my gym who height mog me. one goes every day same time-slot I do, so i literally get mogged every day. at 6'7.. no one is safe brothers


Brutal. 6'7 is manlet teir 2020


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> im 6'7 and there are 2 guys at my gym who height mog me. one goes every day same time-slot I do, so i literally get mogged every day. at 6'7.. no one is safe brothers


I heard getting height mogged at 6'5" induces momentarily psychosis. Did you feel shifting dimensions?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I heard getting height mogged at 6'5" induces momentarily psychosis. Did you feel shifting dimensions?


Also mogging at 5'1"


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I heard getting height mogged at 6'5" induces momentarily psychosis. Did you feel shifting dimensions?


dude i swear it triggers me tbh. im used to being tallest everywhere i go, so i feel very out of place. ive gotten used to it now, but this is one of those things that you dont appreciate till you get it taken away. i cant imagine how manlets feel every day


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> dude i swear it triggers me tbh. im used to being tallest everywhere i go, so i feel very out of place. ive gotten used to it now, but this is one of those things that you dont appreciate till you get it taken away. i cant imagine how manlets feel every day


you should treat manlets better


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 4, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> you should treat manlets better


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> View attachment 37031


----------



## Hunter (Apr 4, 2019)

absolute gigamegaturboultraslayerlord with that height and face combination


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> View attachment 37031


A tall man trying to comfort a manlet looks like virtue signalling greater than the refugee one in europe.

I am sorry brah. Anything a tall man does is evil in the eyes of us manlets.


----------



## Blitz (Apr 4, 2019)

Just go out and enjoy life bro


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 4, 2019)

That’s torbochad, higher then chad 

And I’m here sitting at 176cm 

Life is fair


Blitz said:


> Just go out and enjoy life bro


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 4, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> View attachment 37031


whenever height is mentioned in a group


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 4, 2019)

The fact that he's seeking validation on such shitty subs as such a gl dude shows that looks are not everything irl.


----------



## Heirio (Apr 4, 2019)

In a real club setting/party setting, would this guy outslay guys like Chico?


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 4, 2019)

Heirio said:


> In a real club setting/party setting, would this guy outslay guys like Chico?


matter of preference tbh


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 5, 2019)

He’s a big guy


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 5, 2019)

High-trust high-class chad face plus THE FUCKING TURBOCHAD HEIGHT TO MATCH

I bet he comes from a wealthy family too jfl at this entire species


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 5, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> The fact that he's seeking validation on such shitty subs as such a gl dude shows that looks are not everything irl.


Its not. If you aren‘t confident girls won‘t give a fuck about you


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 5, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> Its not. If you aren‘t confident girls won‘t give a fuck about you


I'm one of the biggest proponents of "personality matters too" on this sub but with this guy that's straight up false, he can walk up to any girl at a club and have her naked in his bedroom in an hour as long as his voice isn't awful.


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 5, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> I'm one of the biggest proponents of "personality matters too" on this sub but with this guy that's straight up false, he can walk up to any girl at a club and have her naked in his bedroom in an hour as long as his voice isn't awful.


Trust me if he was introverted etc there would be only a few girls who would go home with him. Sure there are always 1% but its not as muchas you would expect


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 5, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> I'm one of the biggest proponents of "personality matters too" on this sub but with this guy that's straight up false, he can walk up to any girl at a club and have her naked in his bedroom in an hour as long as his voice isn't awful.


Won't work with his looksmatch / the girls he wish to fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 5, 2019)

He doesn't have darkbrown/black hair its over


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 5, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> Trust me if he was introverted etc there would be only a few girls who would go home with him. Sure there are always 1% but its not as muchas you would expect


He wouldn't be introverted in the first place if he was out at the club lmao


----------



## axedee (Apr 5, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> View attachment 37031


you gonna be reincarnationmined to a 4'8 supreme manlet to balance this height so be sure to make most of your height now, too bad you waste your time on PSL forums instead


----------



## Madness (Apr 5, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> even if i looked like that it wouldnt matter because i am trapped in my room rotting away sick with a cold forever


No excuses the cold is gone


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 5, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> im 6'7 and there are 2 guys at my gym who height mog me. one goes every day same time-slot I do, so i literally get mogged every day. at 6'7.. no one is safe brothers





> A wise man once said, there’s always a bigger mountain.


This statement can’t be more true.


Lifeisgood72 said:


> He doesn't have darkbrown/black hair its over


He could just dye his hair darker and his eyebrows, easy fix.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 5, 2019)

axedee said:


> you gonna be reincarnationmined to a 4'8 supreme manlet to balance this height so be sure to make most of your height now, too bad you waste your time on PSL forums instead


nahh. i got uni every day and i go to gym every day. im still skinny-fat more or less + working on various looksmax related stuff, so i dont really care for "slaying" for the moment, except fucking a 5 from tinder every now and then. once im low bodyfat, skinmaxxed, fashionmaxxed, mentalmaxxed etc. im gonna go and actively try to slay. i just spend my downtime on here and lookism till I'm soft-capped lookswise

but in any case if i reincarnate as 4,8 i'm just gonna kill myself on the spot


----------



## Nibba (Apr 5, 2019)

MOGS every single poster on PSL ever. PSL 8. Never seen anyone in real life that even comes close to that level of aesthetics


----------



## kobecel (Apr 5, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> im 6'7 and there are 2 guys at my gym who height mog me. one goes every day same time-slot I do, so i literally get mogged every day. at 6'7.. no one is safe brothers


Brutal
There is one 6'6 and a 6'7 dude in my gym
Both are jacked
Their presence is INSANE,like you get completely intimidated when you see them
I think just be large(height+frame +muscles)
is legit


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 5, 2019)

Luckily I just watched a video about universe so any human being is ridiculously worthless and small in my eyes right now. 
If I didn't I would be mad for him having so much luck in the genetic lottery.


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 5, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Luckily I just watched a video about universe so any human being is ridiculously worthless and small in my eyes right now.
> If I didn't I would be mad for him having so much luck in the genetic lottery.


MAJOR cope


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 5, 2019)

all manlets should rope


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 5, 2019)

I made a thread recently about me being a 6 foot manlet.

I honestly don't even feel tall anymore. I was mogged hard by a German 18yo and a Dutch guy


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 6, 2019)

He looks good but that height is a disadvantage in real world if you ask me.


----------

